# installazione gentoo 2004.2: errore estrazione stage3

## luisc

volevo installare gentoo 2004.2 dai cd di linux pro

durante l'estrazione dello stage3 ad un certo ho questo errore:

cannot write: no space left on device

tar: skipping to next header

tar: a lone zero block at 412077

tar: error exit delayed from previous errors

ho pensato sia dovuto al bug:

Riconoscimento Hard Disk

Caricando il CD con l'opzione agpgart non viene caricato automaticamente il modulo ide-disk rendendo così inutilizzabili gli Hard Diask presenti sulla macchina.

Soluzione: Caricare manualmente il modulo incriminato:

modprobe ide-disk

ho provato a caricare il modulo alla fine del boot ma il modulo non lo trova

cosa posso fare?

 :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sei sicuro che non stai starrando in una partizione piccola (o addirittura sul cd). Li dice che non hai spazio

----------

## luisc

sono in /dev/hda3 che è una partizione di 8.3 GB

in hda5 ho la swap 512 MB

forse c'è confusione con questa: ma come è possibile?

 :Crying or Very sad: 

questo è il mio disco partizionato:

Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40027029504 bytes

16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 77557 cylinders

Units = cilindri of 1008 * 512 = 516096 bytes

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1       12177     6136798+  83  Linux

/dev/hda2           12177       24353     6136830   83  Linux

/dev/hda3           24353       41757     8771868   83  Linux

/dev/hda4           41758       77557    18043200    5  Esteso

/dev/hda5           41758       42750      500440+  82  Linux swap

/dev/hda6           42751       60155     8772088+  83  Linux

/dev/hda7           60156       77557     8770576+  83  Linux

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che comando dai per starrare lo stage? E dove ti trovi quando lo dai?

----------

## luisc

cd /mnt/gentoo 

tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stages3-x86-2004.2.tar.bz2 

 ho stampato il manuale di installazione e molto altro 

 :Idea: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Bhe prova a fare una cosa. Copia lo stage dal cd in /mnt/gentoo e poi scompatta quello in /mnt/gentoo

----------

## Thundah

Parti dal livecd 2004.1 .. il 2004.2 è una lozza.. io ho avuto problemi e sono tornato a quello precedente.. anchio avevo problemi di estrazione e non solo quelli..  Davvero torna alla 2004.1, poi tanto aggiorni cmq.. con un emerge -U world  :Wink: 

Mauro

----------

## luisc

PER THUNDAH:

sto installando gentoo2004.2 dai 3 cd allegati a linux pro

non ho l'ADSL per ora

quindi il cd 2004.1 non ce l'ho

provo a fare come a detto fedeliallalinea   :Exclamation: 

se è il bug riguardante il riconoscimento dell' hard-disk alla fine del boot con modprobe ide-disk dovrebbe risolversi 

però a me dà che non trova il modulo! perchè  :Question: 

----------

## luisc

ho un'altra cosa da chiedervi:

avendo un pentiumIII 550 Mhz, se installo lo stage3-i686 avrò problemi?

è meglio se installo lo stage3-x86?  :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *luisc wrote:*   

> avendo un pentiumIII 550 Mhz, se installo lo stage3-i686 avrò problemi?

 

i686 va benissimo

----------

## luisc

ho copiato lo stage in /mnt/gentoo e poi l'ho estratto da lì

ad un certo punto di nuovo errore.

tar: ./usr/lib/locale/locale-archive: Wrote only 9728 of 10240 bytes

tar: skipping to next heafer ./usr/lib/libdb_cxx-4.1.so

tar: ./usr/lib/libdb_cxx-a.1.so: cannot write: no space left on device

tar: skipping to next header

tar: archive contains obsolescent base-64 headers

tar: a lone zero block at 271392

tar: error exit delayed from previous errors

siccome l'estrazione del file in altra distro è andata bene, significa che è il live-cd che è buggato

e deve essere il bug del non riconoscimento dell'hard disk

con modprobe ide-disk non risolvo perchè il modulo non è trovato 

quindi  :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quanto e' grande la partizione?

----------

## luisc

8.3 GB   :Exclamation: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io controllerei bene perche' se no non si spiega l'errore no space left on device

----------

## luisc

ho risolto facendo l'operazione da un'altra distro in un'altra partizione

l'estrazione dello stage3 è avvenuta senza problemi

ora a più riprese continuo il resto dell'installazione e spero non ci siano altri incovenienti

 :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Metti il tag [risolto] al titolo

----------

## =DvD=

 *Thundah wrote:*   

>  poi tanto aggiorni cmq.. con un emerge -U world 
> 
> Mauro

 

E' deprecato, si aggiorna con emerge -uD world

Per non tornare indietro con le versioni si usa /etc/portage/* la cartella non esiste e va creata

ref: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=225737

----------

## luisc

non so se devo chiudere questo threed  e aprirne un altro (me lo direte!!) ma ora ho altri problemi:

dopo il chroot il sistema risulta completamente smontato e se lo monto mi dice che /gentoo non esiste

se riavvio il sistema si monta ma dopo il chroot il problema ricomincia

come posso risolvere   :Question: 

----------

## randomaze

 *luisc wrote:*   

> come posso risolvere  

 

Scoprendo come funziona il chroot  :Rolling Eyes: 

In pratica il comando chroot "inganna" il sistema facendogli credere che la directory /mnt/gentoo sia in realtà la /

----------

## luisc

quindi per togliere questo "inganno"   :Question:   :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *luisc wrote:*   

> quindi per togliere questo "inganno"   

 

Lo devi lasciare se no cerchera' di installarti tutto il resto su cd. Perche' vuoi toglierlo?

----------

## luisc

il problema è questo.

dopo aver installato il kernel development-sources

dò 

emerge genkernel

invece di installare genkernel che ho sul sistema va a cervare genkernel sulla rete che non ho configurato

come risolvere    :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *luisc wrote:*   

> invece di installare genkernel che ho sul sistema va a cervare genkernel sulla rete che non ho configurato
> 
> come risolvere   

 

Ma il pacchetto genkernel dove ce l'hai?

----------

## luisc

ce l'ho in /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles     :Exclamation: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

allora dovrebbe prenderlo da li se c'e'. Che versione vuole scaricare e che versione hai in /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles

PS: se vuoi un consiglio compilalo a mano il kernel

----------

## luisc

vuole

 genkernel-3.0.2c-tar.bz2

io invece ho

genkernel-3.0.2e.tar.bz2  (che è più aggiornato)

ma il punto è che genkernel lo cerca in rete perchè dopo il chroot /mnt/gentoo è smontata

infatti se dò: cd /mnt/gentoo

mi dice che /mnt/gentoo non esiste

è probabile che devo prima configurare l'fstab che ancora non ho fatto   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non e' smontata ma ci sei dentro la tua /mnt/gentoo e' diventata la / e' questo che fa chroot. Te lo cerca in rete perche' quello che vuoi installare non ce l'hai. Prova a dare il comando

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge genkernel
```

----------

## luisc

ACCETP_KEYWORDS="~X86" invalid argument

 :Shocked: 

----------

## linuxconfa

credo che "~x86" abbia la x minuscola

----------

